

LevelTool - A Level in your Browser - media-upstream
http://mediaupstream.com/sandbox/level/
Just playing around with the Device Orientation API, try this with a supported browser (Chrome, FF, etc) on a device with an Accelerometer such as a MacBook Pro.
======
f00li5h
the bubble floats the wrong way on my macbook... if I lift the left side, the
bubble moves right ...

if i lift the track pad side, the bubble moves away from me ...

